
Fail Fail Fail iPad - apress
http://gravitationalpull.net/wp/?p=2312
======
vor_
There have been so many go-nowhere products from every CES that it's hard to
take most of it seriously. In my opinion, the snarkiness that the author
decries is warranted and necessary to criticize companies with no strong
vision, who release crazy product after crazy product just to throw darts and
see what sticks.

Smart laundry? Smart forks? Come on. That still frame of the woman non-
chalantly lugging the 27-inch "tablet" between rooms is not only amusing but
also embarrassing for the industry.

Not to mention the keynotes which get weirder each year.

